# Tired of being harassed....Im gone!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am tired of constantly being harrassed by members of this forum! I am leaving this board for good. These people whose names I will not mention, have spent sooo much time trying to find fault with anything and everything I do that I just find it too stressful and to be honest utterly ridiculous! 

I am sure they will waste NO time in jumping in on this too...

I just want to say *thank you *to all the people who have purchased shrimps from me in the past. Hopefully they will breed well for you all.

If anyone does want to get in touch with me you are most welcome to do so at my home email. I will not check this board again.

[email protected]

Good luck to all.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

lol. why what happen anna? dont take it seriously.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Anna Pls don't leave this forum. U've helped me, answered all of my questions n cleared my doubts in PM n forum.
I've learnt a lot from u. I really appreciate yr help n patience.
U know human nature no matter what u do some1 always find fault with u or disagrees with yr way. 
We all can see the beautiful shrimps u keep and sell. Pls dont take to heart what some "over-smart" people say.
Just ignore them and continue to help and share yr knowledge with us in the forum.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey anna, pm me your contact number before you leave.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Anna.. 
I hate to see you go, Ive always had good experiences with you/quality shrimps/good deals/good info.... And you were always a fun and cheerful person to meet up with  
I wish everyone could play nice  i like everyone ive met here on the forum and hate to see any arguing going on between anyone...

Ill hang on to your email addy either way


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

ive noticed there are a few people on here who seem to be looking for something to bitch about but the helpful people on here far out weigh them, you just have to remember

"People hate it when your better than them they ain't hating, start worrying then"


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

There is always the ignore function.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry but that just doesn't work out....then you can't see what is being said about you or your posts, and a lot has been said recently! I just checked several of mine today and saw that People had been saying nasty things on every one of them to discredit me!

Maybe you might not bother about what is being said behind your back but 
I DO! 

I have always tried to be helpful, give people what they want, or help them to find it, and always gave more shrimps/plants/food to my customers, yet didin't charge extra for having to drive over 100 miles roundtrip to Markham from Burlington, to meet up with them to deliver their shrimps. What LFS does that?  I might not have a store, but I DO have overhead costs associated with the shrimps I bring in from the US, that all ads to my prices.

Have you ever gotten extra shrimps from any of these other people/LFS? Have any of them sexed the shrimps for you to make sure you didn't get all males, which is usually what you get in LFS stores, or they just grab a handful and you take your chances at being able to breed them 

I have brought in more top quality shrimps of many kinds that people couldn't get before, at very reasonable prices, since I joined this board, but does anyone remember that....some do, many don't. 

They are all too eager to jump on the nasty bandwagon and take a bite out of me without ever bothering to find out the real facts, or ask me POLITELY privately to explain. 

Im tired of the innuendos, nasty remarks, bad emails, threats OH yeah I get them too! and all the other things that go on behind the scenes here.

Selling shrimps in the GTA has become a constant fight for me now, dealing with people undercutting me on my own sales threads etc, just to get the business. IF they want it THAT badly, then fine they can have it....I am soooo outa here!

Like I said, you can all reach me at my home email addy listed above. I am on that 24/7 so will get your emails.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

im sorry to hear things have taken such a nasty turn for you i made the jump to this forum from hdas.ca b/c of the lack of posting i still check it now and then you mite want to think about trying it out id love to see an active forum in the halton area. Ill be hanging onto your email addy for future purchases.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Anna, you leaving is exactly what the perpetrators would like to see. I would stay and do exactly what you have been doing.

It's plain to the majority that a select few have been the nay sayers on your posts. Ignore them.

"Be you who you are and say what you mean because those that mind don't matter and those that matter don't mind" This quote has been my mantra of late. It's my sig as well.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Just remember the juggling balls lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I get harassed all the time too! 

and I am still here!

You should too!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Agghh thanks guys, your now making me cry! My hubby says quit its not worth the hassle...yet I DO love the shrimp business....I make a little on the side and use it to bring in different shrimps to breed in my tanks so I can pass them on at a reasonable price....after all we can't all afford BKKs right

Harold you are soooo right! If I give in now, then they win....they want rid of me cause I am a threat to them, they make more money if I am not on the scene selling! 

My problem is Im too thin skinned, I take everything to heart! Gotta get some armour! 

Your right, out of all the people on this forum, its only a handful that make all the jibes, try to discredit me etc.

Maybe tomorrow will be a better day! Today's just been a real bummer!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Agghh thanks guys, your now making me cry! My hubby says quit its not worth the hassle...yet I DO love the shrimp business....I make a little on the side and use it to bring in different shrimps to breed in my tanks so I can pass them on at a reasonable price....after all we can't all afford BKKs right
> 
> Harold you are soooo right! If I give in now, then they win....they want rid of me cause I am a threat to them, they make more money if I am not on the scene selling!
> 
> ...


I'd like to step in and say that you've been an excellent supplier of shrimp to the GTA, regardless of what others say. Welcome back.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bettaforu said:


> My problem is Im too thin skinned, I take everything to heart! Gotta get some armour!
> 
> Your right, out of all the people on this forum, its only a handful that make all the jibes, try to discredit me etc.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow will be a better day! Today's just been a real bummer!


Today is raining! Tomorrow will have sunshine! You will feel better soon!

My quote to you is: "*Life is too short to be miserable*"

STAY HAPPY! and enjoy it!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I was goofing around on a boring conference call and drew this the other day... I think you could use them...










I know nothing about shrimp breeding, but a lot about running a small business. There will always be people who want more and more for less and want your world to revolve around them, but I've always found at least a dozen good people to take their place.

And on the internet? Haters gonna hate, sister!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you all for your much needed support! Its at times like this, when one is in the dumps, that people reach out and give you what you need...the good people of this GTA forum coming together to help a fellow member in need....Bless you all!.....flowers were beautiful! 

So to all the haters and nasties out there  Im not going anywhere, do your worst....people will believe what they want!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You know.. I didn't mean to be short but honestly. What are the mods to do? If you keep feeding the people out there by responding to them that only feeds the nasty green monster.

You might have negative comments or what not but there isnt much you can do about it. Worry yourself sick? Upset your husband over someone's stupid comments? Nope.

Just set the ignore function and do what you can do to improve your business.

I can't hold people's hands on the internet... You said before you were done and that made me sad. I don't like to see anyone to go.. I really want everyone to get along and I am stunned at the stuff you guys squabble over.

But I guess that happens when cash is involved. If its a hobby and something you enjoy whatever anyone has to say, even negative shouldn't matter.

_*Stay the heck out of those peoples threads and those people stay out of yours*_. I get really upset with these should I stay or should I go threads because I do take them personally. I feel as if I have failed as a mod.

Stay strong about how you feel and don't let odd comments get under your skin.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*oh no*

you cant just leave like that anna.
you shouldnt just give up your business like that.
believe in yourself, and what you can do.
wouldnt be the same without you here, competition is a healthy thing!
whenever i have an obstacle to go through in life, i like to 
listen to the song. eye of the tiger

excellent pick me up song~
sincerely,

mr_bako


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

All I'd like to see is everyone who is importing stuff livestock/ hardware for direct resale to the public be posted in the General Market place area. ISNT THIS THE RULE? Cuz some people who are doing this are allowed to post in the BUY/ SELL forum meant for hobbyist while others are forced to post in the General Market place.

I dont get it Ciddian. Clarify, please. Again, I don't know any of these people. But the buy and sell forum is getting really messy. So is the general market place area. The rules dont seem to apply to some people but apply to others. Why?

The Market place and Buy sell area is getting really messy cuz of this confusion.

If someone felt like they were singled out, well, that isn't my intention nor my problem - they've an active imagination. Maybe they should write a novel? Again as in the site feedback forum, I emphasize I don't have any affiliation with ANY of these "import and resell" people. I just want to see a cleaner forum.

Seriously, this thread is much ado about nothing and reminds me of a recent humorous post by Kero


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

We are currently writing out clear rulings... This will take time. Please have patience.

What is classified as a business might be different to everyone.

Are you a business if you have a website?
How about if you import/export? Those people say they are only hobbiests and some do say they are a business.
Are you a business if you have a store front?

The reason why everything seems to be a bit unclear is because we relied on a honor system.

It didn't always work out that way because one member felt person A was a business when person A said they are not.

I'll say again... We are currently working on a guideline and rules since things are not staying as simple as it was 5 years ago.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> We are currently writing out clear rulings... This will take time. Please have patience.
> 
> What is classified as a business might be different to everyone.
> 
> ...


 I think I said it before in the poll thread you created. If they are importing selling wholesale/retail, have a site or not they are a business and should have to clarify that to the members of the forum.

This site has lots of traffic and daily users. Majority of sites with the same numbers do not allow commercial posts unless they are a sponsor or have the title vendor with permission from the forum admins.

If these guidelines were put in place there would be no leniency with vendor on vendor crap talk.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Cypher said:


> If someone felt like they were singled out, well, that isn't my intention nor my problem - they've an active imagination. Maybe they should write a novel? Again as in the site feedback forum, I emphasize I don't have any affiliation with ANY of these "import and resell" people. I just want to see a cleaner forum.
> 
> Seriously, this thread is much ado about nothing and reminds me of a recent humorous post by Kero


The purpose of this thread was for Anna to vent her own frustrations, which in the off-topic section, she is allowed to do. 

I agree with the points you are raising in the other thread that there needs to be a standard for differentiating between vendors and hobbyists.

May I point out however that the tone in which you write the above could be interpreted by some as being a bit on the inflammatory side.

While the forums can't convey the tone or true attitude like the spoken word can, I think it's very important that we all keep courtesy towards each other at the forefront.

I try to go out of my way to be polite wherever I can, and if someone is disobeying the rules, they get reported to the authorities. If there is no rule to be broken, then well, I just chill out. And suggest something to the authorities to help make the situation better. (Which you did )


----------

